
Ask HN: My client is about to franchise to 50+ locations across US - thr0waw4y
I have a client that owns 3 fitness studios. I&#x27;ve built out a .NET web application for them that allows users to book classes, buy packages, manage their accounts, etc. The client has been approached by an investment group to adopt a franchise model to scale across the US to over 50 locations next year.<p>What are questions that I should prepare for the investment group either of a technical or business nature? What should I keep in mind when switching to a franchise model and to scaling to such a large size from a technical perspective?<p>This is my first time dealing with something like this and would love your feedback.
======
gus_massa
Silly but important question: Is the investment group going to give money[1]
to your client, or your client is going to give money to the investment group?

[1] Money as in real green cash, not as in 10 year it will rain money.

(There are some consulting groups that approach business disguised as
investment groups.)

------
tzm
Likely IP and licensing discussions. Prepare for technical discussions that
supports (or facilitates) a competitive business strategy. System
architecture, software patents, etc.

